# Africa calling



## sanj (Dec 30, 2014)

I got a package deal for Safari and my friend and I were going but she can’t now because of work and I am extending this offer to anyone who loves Africa/photography and perhaps can’t do this on his own. 
Safari starts Feb 15th (possible to change that by few days I think).
Area: Masai Mara.
Lodges: Cottars Camp, Elephant Pepper camp, Elsa’s Kopje and Lewa Safari camp.
Please Google these camps and see how great they are. Also check their prices to realize how great my deal is! 
Total: 5,700 USD per person for 2 people. 
This INCLUDES: All internal airfares/transfers, Safari (I almost always manage to get a private vehicle), all meals, conservation fees, tips. 
EXCLUDES: Airfare to Nairobi and back from your city. 
I will be carrying my 1dc, Sigma sports 150-600, Canon 16-35 f4 IS. 
Please inbox me if you have any questions.
Mods: If you think this post is inappropriate, please delete.


----------



## sanj (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I am going alone then!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Sanj. 
I'd love to say I'd take you up on your offer, I think it would be great to, 
A, meet you, you seem like a nice person from your posts. 
B, see Africa, or at least a part of it. 
C, have some instruction / guidance from an experienced photographer like yourself. 
Unfortunately, I have to work, could not afford it if I didn't have to work, I don't do well in high temps, unless humidity is very low, and I think my skill and ability would waste the opportunity. 
I'm guessing I'm not alone in having these problems either. 

Thanks for throwing it open to us. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 2, 2015)

sanj said:


> I guess I am going alone then!


You could try something like this guy did.........
http://www.freep.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/12/18/jordan-axani-elizabeth-gallagher-trip/20583507/


----------



## sanj (Jan 2, 2015)

Cheers Graham!


----------



## surapon (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Friend Mr. Sanj.
That is my dream Vacation too In next 2-3 years.
But for your This Great Vacation :
1) Never shake hand with any one
2) Bring a lot of Hand Sanitizer Liquid / Alcohol jell and clean your hand all the times.
3) Great Heavy weigh MONOPOD with Good Balll head and Bungee Cord Coated Steel Hooks Wide Straps Tie Down , to tie down the monopod with the truck/ Suv for stabilizer of your monopod and Camera.
4) Power Bars and 2 bottle of drink water in your back pack.
5) Enjoy your great trip.
Good hunting for great Photos.
Surapon.
PS, Please bring Flash with Better Beamer too, to get the picture of Lion / Tiger in the Night time.


----------



## geonix (Jan 2, 2015)

surapon said:


> 1) Never shake hand with any one
> 2) Bring a lot of Hand Sanitizer Liquid / Alcohol jell and clean your hand all the times.



Why?


----------



## sanj (Jan 2, 2015)

Surapon each to his own hygiene OCD's.  These are top top lodges and safe for all. I have camped and travelled all over Africa and have NO health issues.


----------



## captainkanji (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds fun. Personally, I'm not a fan of anywhere I have to take malaria pills, but I guess it depends on which region you are in. I visited Kenya in the 90's..thanks to the Marines . I hope you have a great time.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds terrific. The price is a bargain for spending several days in the company of a great cinematographer. The safari is bonus. I will be in Sydney, NSW during that week presenting a paper about economic policy but my thoughts will be about my friends on the Masai Mara.

Enjoy


----------



## surapon (Jan 2, 2015)

geonix said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Never shake hand with any one
> ...



Dear Friend geonix .
Sorry, I am sensitive to the Deadly Illness name " EBOLA" and I do not want to lose my dear friend to that illness( More than 8,000 Die), or get 28 days Quarantine, because of high fewer, after he come back to USA.
Just for safty to my dear friend.
Happy new Year 2015.
Surapon

PS. I have learn from my Local Hospital, There are sign at the front lobby = " If you travel to/form Africa with in past 30 days, Please report to our security department at the building next to this hospital"


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 2, 2015)

It's on my bucket list...


----------



## geonix (Jan 2, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dear Friend geonix .
> Sorry, I am sensitive to the Deadly Illness name " EBOLA" and I do not want to lose my dear friend to that illness( More than 8,000 Die), or get 28 days Quarantine, because of high fewer, after he come back to USA.
> Just for safty to my dear friend.
> Happy new Year 2015.
> ...



Dear Surapon

I appreciate your photographic knowledge (which I have seen in your numeros posts) and your care for your friends. But, the Masai Mara is in Kenia. Maybe sanj will also cross the border to Tansania. Anyway, these countries are thousands of kilometers (miles) away from the countries in West Africa which suffer from this terrible disease Ebola. To be concerned about Ebola in Kenia, because there has been a disease in Liberia, Sierra Leone and Guinea is even more unneccesary and inadequate than to be concerned about Ebola in Lissabon, when the outbreak was in Moscow. 
So in short. When you refuse to shake hands with your safari guide in Kenia, because of Ebola in Liberia, you would probably be concidered a very rude person. In best case you would just be laughed at, in worst case you could make people unsecure who know even less about the distances in Africa than you do and therefore pile up onto a total unneccessary panic. 

Ebola is terrible disease and awareness is important, but panic based upon unrealistic assumptions only always makes things worse. 

Nevertheless a happy new year to you too.


----------



## sanj (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, there is no Ebola in Kenya and Tanzania and tourism is not affected. It is very safe indeed.


----------



## Synkka (Jan 4, 2015)

I hope you find someone to enjoy the trip with you sanj it will be amazing and having done a trip over recently that's a great deal for anyone going.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 4, 2015)

Synkka said:


> I hope you find someone to enjoy the trip with you sanj it will be amazing and having done a trip over recently that's a great deal for anyone going.


+1


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 4, 2015)

sanj said:


> Yes, there is no Ebola in Kenya and Tanzania and tourism is not affected. *It is very safe indeed.*


At least in terms of Ebola yes. Personal security and road safety are another issue though. Still, if you want to see and experience (and photograph) the World, you have to be prepared to take some risks. Hope it goes well Sanj.


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Sorry , about the Wrong Information about " Ebola", And Very Rude of refuse to Shake hand with some one.
Yes, I am wrong, And Feel very chicken and stupid like this----Just do not want my dear friend to be in harm way----
Sorry, Sir/ Madame.
Have a great / Happy new year 2015.
Surapon


----------



## sanj (Jan 5, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends.
> Sorry , about the Wrong Information about " Ebola", And Very Rude of refuse to Shake hand with some one.
> Yes, I am wrong, And Feel very chicken and stupid like this----Just do not want my dear friend to be in harm way----
> Sorry, Sir/ Madame.
> ...



No no. No need to feel bad. We all know you have a great heart and just were being safe. Totally understandable.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Feb 9, 2015)

I had to travel to Australia and so missed out on the fantastic opportunity presented by Sanj. Not that I am jealous, but let me show you the wildlife of Australia and a famous landmark at sunrise today, Tuesday, February 10th.


----------

